# Southern Missouri Bug Hunt



## cheetah13mo (Jan 9, 2020)

It’s been a while but I wanna get another get together this spring to find some critters. Is @Brian S still around? If anyone is interested, I don’t have details yet but it’s all in the works. Shooting for late April or May. Hit me up.


----------



## Poonjab (Jan 9, 2020)

What kind of bugs you looking for out of curiosity? I’m not native to your state


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 9, 2020)

Poonjab said:


> What kind of bugs you looking for out of curiosity? I’m not native to your state


I’m going to look for anything the area offers. I live here so, A hentzi for days. C. Vittatus. Centipedes, millipedes, numerous snakes and lizards. It’s all pretty generic but you can find all of it in this one area.


----------



## chrispy (Jan 24, 2020)

cheetah13mo said:


> It’s been a while but I wanna get another get together this spring to find some critters. Is @Brian S still around? If anyone is interested, I don’t have details yet but it’s all in the works. Shooting for late April or May. Hit me up.


Im down.  I haven’t been on here in ages and specifically logged in to look up info on where we went in Missouri, so we can plan a another trip. I lived in Cali for bug hunt iv , now I’m in southern Illinois, lots closer


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 25, 2020)

Sweet!! I’ll message you some details soon. It’s not set in stone yet but we’re looking at the first weekend in May.


----------



## chrispy (Jan 25, 2020)

Sounds Gouda , I think that weekend is open for me , I’ll check the kids schedules


----------



## Pyrelitha (Feb 25, 2020)

where might you be hunting? Like the specific area, I like in Illinois so it might be a good hunting spot to travel to one day, I love finding wild Ts


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 25, 2020)

Pyrelitha said:


> where might you be hunting? Like the specific area, I like in Illinois so it might be a good hunting spot to travel to one day, I love finding wild Ts


Yeah. It’ll be at the Caney Mountain wildlife thingy. Lol it’s basically in the middle but only about 20 minutes from the Arkansas line. Message me if you’d like more details.


----------



## Tortuga (May 20, 2020)

dang it, just saw this thread...story of my life lol, bad timing.  I'm always game for a bug hunt.  Next time you go @cheetah13mo hit me up, I live in Waldo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

